# First ever oil painting [WIP]



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

So through my school I got the chance to join an oil painting workshop. We'll be continuing next week, but this is what I got so far;


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! How much difference from ddigital?


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! A lot, though it feels closer to digital than acrylics, due to the fact that the typical rush to finish a part before its dry that I often have with acrylics wasn't present here. Like with digital art, I could take a lot more time and correcting something was a lot easier. 
It did take a bit of getting used to, but once I got the hang of it, it was loads of fun.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It is painted freely, which is good, because it is all about awakening the painterly feeling. However, I have noted a tendency, among many amateurs, that the difference in values is not sufficiently accentuated. Better contrasts do much to emphasize form. Perhaps it's a good idea to make only monochrome paintings for a while, so that one gets a better feeling for values. Picasso started out doing only blue paintings. Then he had a period during which he only painted in pinks. Professional painters often squint. It makes it easier to perceive values.

Mats


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

To be fair, the lack of contrast in this case had more to do with me getting to know the medium. I usually start my digital work in grayscale for exactly the reason you mention; making sure there's balance. With this paint, however, I'm really still learning how to mix and work with the layers, which I think is the real reason the values are rather meh on this one.
Still appreciate the feedback though.


----------

